# Roo or pullet frizzle???



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Boy or girl? Approx hatch date around Easter 
Help!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Frizzled and upside down? My head blew up. 

I can't tell, but adorable!!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Frizzled and upside down? My head blew up.
> 
> I can't tell, but adorable!!


I know! Idk what happened with that pic! Haha

I kinda don't care what it is but really hope it's a pullet


----------

